# Deleted an exe file suggest me a software for file recovery



## ranjan2001 (Apr 11, 2008)

I had a presentation made in director which was an installer which use to install the presentation on the host comp. I thought that I was deleting the copy of that file but 3 days later I found out that I deleted the original & emptied the  recycle bin too.

I have few file recovery software which I tried but they all show me various image & multimedia files for recovery, they don't work with exe file.

Can anyone suggest any software which can recover the all kind of file including the exe files

The file was deleted from C drive My Documents, can system restore bring back the deleted files?


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 11, 2008)

try ontrack easyrecovery software....

but since a lot of time has passed from you deleting the file, it is highly probable that the place in the HDD was overwritten with new files..

so Its difficult to tell whether you will get your file back or not.. anyway no harm in trying.

how frequently you used the PC after deleting the file.. if you created a lot of files or copied deleted etc... i.e. if a lot of HDD activity happened in My Documents then.. mostly your deleted file is gone for good 

_


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 11, 2008)

Its only 3 days ago & I have not created much files since then.

Can easy recovery do selected file recovery by mentioning the file extension?


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 12, 2008)

you can just do a full scan for recovering all available deleted files in C drive. it will take time but its worth it.

but if you dont get anything, do a raw recovery in C drive.

and the software is pretty simple, you can find these options easily

dont do any work in C drive.. but its sad.. C is the OS drive so you can't help much. and install the recovery software in some other drive.


_


----------



## imageek (Apr 12, 2008)

R-studio.... i have heard it is a good recovery tool


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> you can just do a full scan for recovering all available deleted files in C drive. it will take time but its worth it.
> _



Its running whole night since I installed almost 9 hours now but it still says "building tree"............................is it really building it or stuck at that. C drive has only 80gb of partition with 47 gb of data on it.

Getting impatient now.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 12, 2008)

hmm I have gone through this... the sad part is you still dunno whether you will get the data back 


_


----------



## scavanger007 (Apr 12, 2008)

try recovermyfiles......
it recovered my whole 40GB partition when i accidentaly formatted it......
got all the movies back except die hard 4


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

I downloaded recovermyfiles but it shows only image files, multimedia & some other files for recovery but no exe files.

Is there a way to recover the exe file in that?


----------



## imageek (Apr 12, 2008)

even if you recover that file ..there is 99% possibility that it will be corrupt...


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 12, 2008)

^^^^
he clearly wrote what it is in his first post 


_


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

imageek said:


> even if you recover that file ..there is 99% possibility that it will be corrupt... tell what file it'was mayb we can hep and fina another way around
> 
> I mean was it an exe of somw s/w u installed or wat??



If its corrupt  then whats the point of recovery? I have been able to recover fully the image & multimedia files in past but this time its an exe file.

The file was a presentation of a german company made as an installable screen saver (made in Macromedia director) it had flash/video about the company/& other multimedia content. The exe would detect if the host comp can play all the video & multimedia & would install the required codec & software without the user intervention if the host comp did not have it.


----------



## Faun (Apr 12, 2008)

R- Studio (Se;lect the whole drive to scan)
Recover My File (Run a Physical drive fast format recover)

These two softwares hav recovered a lot of data when my HDD got buggy. Make sure u dont touch the partition where th files are to be recovered (overwriting of data may make the exes  corrupt). And save recovered files on another partition.


----------



## scavanger007 (Apr 12, 2008)

yes.......partition *to be recovered* and partition in which the re*covered files should b kept* has to be diff or else u will overwrite the data ........

@imageek
its not neccesssary that u will get corrupted recovered files......
u get corrupted recovered files when u added more to that partition after u lost the files....
if u have done nothing or very little to that partition after the 'LOSING' incident then u will surely get back the recovered files in *as it was condition*


----------



## paid (Apr 12, 2008)

whenever there is accidental deletion NEVER install any apps. or recovery software in that hardisk to prevent overwriting on recoverable data ........instead use recovery software installed in other hardisk OR use recovery software from bootable CD/Floppy


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

paid said:


> whenever there is accidental deletion NEVER install any apps. or recovery software in that hardisk to prevent overwriting on recoverable data ........instead use recovery software installed in other hardisk OR use recovery software from bootable CD/Floppy


Oh I didn't know that. I have installed the easy recovery in that partition only & its still running (building tree) & have not done anything yet, does it take so much of time, its almost last 19 hrs its running.


----------



## scavanger007 (Apr 12, 2008)

btw......there's a solution for this as well......
as u have installed the recovery softwares now.......make a zip file outta them .....so that when next time u face the same problem u wont need it 2 b installed just extracting them to 'non-affected' partition will do the work


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't understand what u meant, can u explain it in bit detail.
R u saying that when I find my file I save it as a zip?


----------



## scavanger007 (Apr 12, 2008)

nope i meant that u installed a recovery software right?
now got to the softwares location make a zip file of the installed software....understood?


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

But will a installed software work like that, its like making a portable version of it, I doubt if that works, I will try.

Thanks


----------



## scavanger007 (Apr 12, 2008)

i have done the same with recovermyfiles and it works.......


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 12, 2008)

ranjan2001 said:


> Oh I didn't know that. I have installed the easy recovery in that partition only & its still running (building tree) & have not done anything yet, does it take so much of time, its almost last 19 hrs its running.


 
I told ya...



DigitalDude said:


> [...]dont do any work in C drive.. but its sad.. C is the OS drive so you can't help much. and *install the recovery software in some other drive*.


 

btw in future keep all working data in a non-OS drive even move your 'my documents' to a drive other than C: (create a new My Documents folder in say drive D:, right click your 'My Documents' icon, choose properties, change the target folder path and  select 'copy all files to new location')


_


----------



## paid (Apr 12, 2008)

for relief in future accidental deletion I suggest preinstall a recovery software and forget until you need to recover files OR use dual boot in different partitions so that you can recover your file from recovery software in second operating system from the same harddisk


----------



## scavanger007 (Apr 13, 2008)

y u guys wanna make a simple work complicated?
mine is the easiest no need of dual boot.....
and yes also do wat DD said.....


----------



## MoksHa (Apr 15, 2008)

Try freeware undelete.
It really works......


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 15, 2008)

I could not get my file back using any of the software but on doing system restore I got the file since it was on C drive.

Few lessons learnt for future.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 15, 2008)

kewl.. but 4 days got wasted 


_


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2008)

lol...neway good news


----------



## aadipa (Apr 15, 2008)

ranjan2001 said:


> I could not get my file back using any of the software but on doing system restore I got the file since it was on C drive.
> Few lessons learnt for future.


This is first instance I know of 'System Restore' being useful for something. In fact it is first thing I disable after windows installation. Or just disable it from nLite.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 15, 2008)

Even I have it disabled for all the drives except the C drive, after all thats where u want most of system restoration.

Lucky that the file was on C/my documents/folders


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 7, 2008)

I want to recover .iso files from my computer. Is it possible to recover it from ext3 partition( now reformatted as fat32 ) through vista coz there is no option in recover my files for .iso files


----------



## narangz (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Deleted an ISO file suggest me a software for file recovery*

Bhai title mein .exe likh diya.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 7, 2008)

Maine yeh thread start nahin kiya


----------



## narangz (Jul 7, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Maine yeh thread start nahin kiya



My Bad


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 7, 2008)

Abe tumhara kya bad hoga, bad to mera ho chuka hai


----------



## hacker.kracker (Jul 7, 2008)

ranjan2001 said:


> I could not get my file back using any of the software but on doing system restore I got the file since it was on C drive.
> Few lessons learnt for future.



Now that news to me - system restore will not recover deleted files !! Thats impossible as far as i understand.

The files must have been there all the time - and you should have over looked it and found it after 4 days !!

The two free recovery softwares i know are pandora recovery and the other is datarecovery - both can be download at www.download.com. Datarecovery is the first one you could try since you dont even have to install it to recover the files !!!

And when ever you recover the files you have to recover it to a drive other than the one in which you find the deleted one.

You can also try iolo data recovery - the one i use pretty much often but its a paid softare, while the other two i mentioned above are free 

As far as someone wanting to recover an iso file - i guess its most unlikely- since the file would be a large one and in all likely hood it would be corrupt and be over written - nevethe less you can try - but i dont remember which one recovers even after a format umm i guess u can go for *www.recovermyfiles.com


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 8, 2008)

^^ tried PC recovery 4 ??? don't know if it could recover .exe files, but trying is no harm


----------



## ashfame (Jul 8, 2008)

Use Glary Undelete


----------



## symonds56 (Jul 9, 2008)

ranjan2001 said:


> I had a presentation made in director which was an installer which use to install the presentation on the host comp. I thought that I was deleting the copy of that file but 3 days later I found out that I deleted the original & emptied the  recycle bin too.
> 
> I have few file recovery software which I tried but they all show me various image & multimedia files for recovery, they don't work with exe file.
> 
> ...



I have used file recovery software. It recovers .exe file also. You can try  Stellar Phoenix file recovery software. It is very easy to use and provides good recovery solution for  windows (windows 95, 98, ME, NT,                      2000, 2003, XP), Macintosh, Novell, Linux operating system                      and FAT, NTFS, NTFS5, HFS, HFS+, NWFS, EXT2, EXT3 and Reiser FS file system.Download the free demo version from 
*www.stellarinfo.com/file-recovery.htm
In demo version you will able to see the preview of your recoverable file.


----------

